# Il silenzio dei padri per le notti di Arcore ...



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

... e' il titolo dell'articolo scritto da Claudio Fava ieri sull'Unita':

*****​








 Non solo il cavaliere, non solo le ragazzine, non solo le maitresse e gli adulatori, non solo gli amici travestiti da maggiordomi, le procacciatrici di sesso, i dischi di Apicella e la lap dance in cantina: in questa storia da basso impero ci sono anche i padri. E sono l’evocazione più sfrontata, più malinconica di cosa sia rimasto dell’Italia ai tempi di Berlusconi. I padri che amministrano le figlie, che le introducono alla corte del drago, le istruiscono, le accompagnano all’imbocco della notte. I padri che chiedono meticoloso conto e ragione delle loro performance, che si lagnano perché la nomination del Berlusca le ha escluse, che chiedono a quelle loro figlie di non sfigurare, di impegnarsi di più a letto, di meritarsi i favori del vecchio sultano. I padri un po’ prosseneti, un po’ procuratori che smanacciano la vita di quelle ragazze come se fossero biglietti della lotteria e si aggrappano alle fregole del capo del governo come si farebbe con la leva di una slot machine… 

*Insomma questi padri *ci sono, esistono, li abbiamo sentiti sospirare in attesa del verdetto, abbiamo letto nei verbali delle intercettazioni i loro pensieri, li abbiamo sentiti ragionare di arricchimenti e di case e di esistenze cambiate in cambio di una sveltina delle loro figlie con un uomo di settantaquattro anni: sono loro, più del drago, più delle sue ancelle, i veri sconfitti di questa storia. Perché con loro, con i padri, viene meno l’ultimo tassello di italianissima normalità, con loro tutto assume definitivamente un prezzo, una convenienza, un’opportunità. 

*Ecco perché* accanto ai dieci milioni di firme contro Berlusconi andrebbero raccolti altri dieci milioni di firme contro noi italiani. Quelle notti ad Arcore sono lo specchio del paese. Di ragazzine invecchiate in fretta e di padri ottusi e contenti. Convinti che per le loro figlie, grande fratello o grande bordello, l’importante sia essere scelte, essere annusate, essere comprate. Dici: colpa della periferia, della televisione, della povertà che pesa come un cilicio, della ricchezza di pochi che offende come uno sputo e autorizza pensieri impuri. Balle. Bernardo Viola, voi non vi ricordate chi sia stato. Ve lo racconto io. Era il padre di Franca Viola, la ragazzina di diciassette anni di Alcamo che, a metà degli anni sessanta, fu rapita per ordine del suo corteggiatore respinto, tenuta prigioniera per una settimana in un casolare di campagna e a lungo violentata. Era un preludio alle nozze, nell’Italia e nel codice penale di quei tempi. Se ti piaceva una ragazza, e tu a quella ragazza non piacevi, avevi due strade: o ti rassegnavi o te la prendevi. La sequestravi, la stupravi, la sposavi. Secondo le leggi dell’epoca, il matrimonio sanava ogni reato: era l’amore che trionfava, era il senso buono della famiglia e pazienza se per arrivarci dovevi passare sul corpo e sulla dignità di una donna. 
*
A Franca Viola *fu riservato lo stesso trattamento. Lui, Filippo Melodia, un picciotto di paese, ricco e figlio di gente dal cognome pesante, aveva offerto in dote a Franca la spider, la terra e il rispetto degli amici. Tutto quello che una ragazza di paese poteva desiderare da un uomo e da un matrimonio nella Sicilia degli anni sessanta. E quando Franca gli disse di no, lui se l’andò a prendere, com’era costume dei tempi. Solo che Franca gli disse di no anche dopo, glielo disse quando fece arrestare lui e i suoi amici, glielo urlò il giorno della sentenza, quando Filippo si sentì condannare a dodici anni di galera. 

* Il costume morale e sessuale* dell’Italia cominciò a cambiare quel giorno, cambiò anche il codice penale, venne cancellato il diritto di rapire e violentare all’ombra di un matrimonio riparatore. Fu per il coraggio di quella ragazzina siciliana. E per suo padre: Bernardo, appunto. Un contadino semianalfabeta, cresciuto a pane e fame zappando la terra degli altri. Gli tagliarono gli alberi, gli ammazzarono le bestie, gli tolsero il lavoro: convinci tua figlia a sposarsi, gli fecero sapere. E lui invece la convinse a tener duro, a denunziare, a pretendere il rispetto della verità. Tu gli metti una mano e io gliene metto altre cento, disse Bernardo a sua figlia Franca. Atto d’amore, più che di coraggio. Era povero, Bernardo, più povero dei padri di alcune squinzie di Arcore, quelli che s’informano se le loro figlie sono state prescelte per il letto del drago. Ma forse era solo un’altra Italia. 

 
22 gennaio 2011

http://www.unita.it/italia/il-silenzio-dei-padri-br-per-le-notti-di-arcore-1.267539


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:​


----------



## xfactor (23 Gennaio 2011)

:gabinetto: Opposizione è .....avere un leader, idee, ..........e sopratutto voti , ancora vi attaccate al Berlusca ma non all'idea politica e L'albert  da Giussano si gongola!


----------



## Daniele (23 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> :gabinetto: Opposizione è .....avere un leader, idee, ..........e sopratutto voti , ancora vi attaccate al Berlusca ma non all'idea politica e L'albert  da Giussano si gongola!


Concordo in pieno! Anzi a dirla tutta....la possibilità di vittoria la sinistra l'aveva ed era Walter Veltroni...dopo aver perso le elezioni (perchè era certo che le perdesse), un progetto politico non si fa in due giorni e invece è stato bloccato da queste merdine che sono adesso a capo della opposizione, quella era una idea innovativa. 
Basta parlare a sinistra di Berlusconi, si deve parlare di idee e di come attuare le idee (soprattutto).


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

*Questo articolo parla dei padri di queste povere disgraziate.*
*

Ma lo avete letto bene l'articolo?*


 :incazzato:  :incazzato:  :incazzato:  :incazzato:  :incazzato:  :incazzato:  :incazzato:


----------



## xfactor (23 Gennaio 2011)

Adesso anche l'Umidità fa gossippp???????:rotfl:

Poi , contenti loro...........


intanto leggiti il tuo vuelter che dice....http://www.padania.org/federalismo/19885-veltroni-nuovo-governo-con-tutte-forze-si-federalismo.html



Adesso ha capito che senza lega non va da nessuna parte!!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Adesso anche l'Umidità fa gossippp???????:rotfl:
> 
> Poi , contenti loro...........
> 
> ...


*MAVAFFFANCULO TU E LA PADANIA.*

non capite un tubo*, IMPARATE A LEGGERE.*​


----------



## passante (23 Gennaio 2011)

io non posso e vnon voglio credere che quelli fossero i padri di allora e _questi_ i padri di oggi. credo che _questi_ siano certi padri che ci sono sempre stati e sempre ci saranno. sono sempre esistiti, il padre di pelledasino, il padre di pollicino, gli orchi che mangiano i bambini. ci sono sempre stati, purtroppo, e ci saranno sempre. ma ci sono ugualmente io non posso non crederlo, uomini veri per i quali l'onore (ma quello vero, non quello dei mafiosi) conta più di tutto, l'onore, la dignità, l'essere Uomini e il saper stare in piedi in qualsiasi situazione. 
certo è vero che il nostro paese sembra fatto solo di veline e tronisti, ma non posso e non vogio credere che sia così.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io non posso e vnon voglio credere che quelli fossero i padri di allora e _questi_ i padri di oggi. credo che _questi_ siano certi padri che ci sono sempre stati e sempre ci saranno. sono sempre esistiti, il padre di pelledasino, il padre di pollicino, gli orchi che mangiano i bambini. ci sono sempre stati, purtroppo, e ci saranno sempre. ma ci sono ugualmente io non posso non crederlo, uomini veri per i quali l'onore (ma quello vero, non quello dei mafiosi) conta più di tutto, l'onore, la dignità, l'essere Uomini e il saper stare in piedi in qualsiasi situazione.
> certo è vero che *il nostro paese sembra fatto solo di veline e tronisti*, ma non posso e non vogio credere che sia così.



Purtroppo pare proprio cosi, oggi piu' che mai ... contano SOLO i soldi.


----------



## lorelai (23 Gennaio 2011)

Mi sono commossa, davvero.

Certo che non tutti i padri di oggi sono così.
Certo anche che in passato le figlie femmine sono state carne e merce di scambio. Tant'è che il modo di agire di Bernardo Viola, all'epoca, fu un'anomalia e una ribellione.
Ma ricordare certi piccoli grandi eroi, oggi più che mai, è fondamentale.

Grazie Marì, e invito chi ha fatto inutili commenti politici a leggere l'articolo invece di partire subito in quarta con commenti inconferenti.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Mi sono commossa, davvero.
> 
> Certo che non tutti i padri di oggi sono così.
> Certo anche che in passato le figlie femmine sono state carne e merce di scambio. Tant'è che il modo di agire di Bernardo Viola, all'epoca, fu un'anomalia e una ribellione.
> ...


*Di niente cara* 
​ 
*Franca Viola:*
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franca_Viola

*
Un breve video che parla di lei *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68sTPeFsnrc


:up:​


----------



## Daniele (23 Gennaio 2011)

Ho letto ed è come sempre un articolo inutile per parlare indirettamente sempre della stessa medesima pugnetta. Questo c'è adesso e c'era molti anni fa, non cambia un cavolo ed è tutto sempre nelle medesime proporzioni, in passato alcune ragazze venivano incitate a darla al potente di turno per avere un lavoro stabile, cosa cambia? fa schifo? Si, ma c'era prima e c'è adesso e non capisco questo sconvolgersi un un cattivo costume che è costanza in questo stato dal dopo guerra.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho letto ed è come sempre un articolo inutile per parlare indirettamente sempre della stessa medesima pugnetta. Questo c'è adesso e c'era molti anni fa, non cambia un cavolo ed è tutto sempre nelle medesime proporzioni, in passato alcune ragazze venivano incitate a darla al potente di turno per avere un lavoro stabile, cosa cambia? fa schifo? Si, ma c'era prima e c'è adesso e non capisco questo sconvolgersi un un cattivo costume che è costanza in questo stato dal dopo guerra.


Daniele continui a non capire un ca**o, per favore porta la tua negativita' altrove, per favore.


----------



## Daniele (23 Gennaio 2011)

Non è negatività, ma mi stupisco di quanto sia strumentale l'utilizzo di certe notizie in certe condizioni e non in altre condizioni. Non c'è negatività, quanto una visione in cui si comprende quanto possa sembrare disperata la situazione...ma non nella condizione in cui tutti pensano.
C'è una libertà di pensiero e per esempio xfactor è stato bastonato da te in maniera indegna. Io so solo che questo che si scrive c'è e c'era anche prima, che fa schifo si...ma mi sembra alquanto strumentale parlarne adesso.


----------



## Daniele (23 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele continui a non capire un ca**o, per favore porta la tua negativita' altrove, per favore.


Poi continua questa definizione di persone che non la pensano come te (ma che non vuol dire in maniera opposta) che vengono sempre tacciate di dire stronzate.
Moderati Marì, moderati, perchè la politica non è tutto nella vita, anzi la politica è l'ultima spiaggia per chi ha altri problemi che non vuole vedere.

Una utile frase:
*Non la penso come te …ma darei la vita per farti dire quello che pensi (Voltaire) *


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Poi continua questa definizione di persone che non la pensano come te (ma che non vuol dire in maniera opposta) che vengono sempre tacciate di dire *stronzate*.
> Moderati Marì, moderati, perchè la politica non è tutto nella vita, anzi la politica è l'ultima spiaggia per chi ha altri problemi che non vuole vedere.
> 
> Una utile frase:
> *Non la penso come te …ma darei la vita per farti dire quello che pensi (Voltaire) *


Guarda che non sono la sola a dire che scrivi "stronzate da estremista"

Moderata lo sono fin troppo, non sai quante volte ai tuoi scritti preferisco cambiare pagina 3d.


Aggiornati:


*Disapprovo quello che dici, ma difenderò fino alla morte il tuo diritto a dirlo.*
_I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it._
Queste parole vengono solitamente attribuite a Voltaire, ma sono state usate per la prima volta da Evelyn Beatrice Hall, scrittrice conosciuta sotto lo pseudonimo di Stephen G. Tallentyre, in _The Friends of Voltaire_ (_Gli amici di Voltaire_), biografia del filosofo del 1906.
 
http://it.wikiquote.org/wiki/Citazioni_errate



​


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

PS:

e mo vai a :gabinetto:

Naturalmente portati anche exfactor (i coglioni marciano sempre a due a due) ​


----------



## xfactor (23 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> PS:
> 
> e mo vai a :gabinetto:
> 
> Naturalmente portati anche exfactor (i coglioni marciano sempre a due a due) ​



Deve aver finito il linki:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fine come sempre , e tu parli dei padri ????? Ma vergognati!


----------



## xfactor (23 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Poi continua questa definizione di persone che non la pensano come te (ma che non vuol dire in maniera opposta) che vengono sempre tacciate di dire stronzate.
> Moderati Marì, moderati, perchè la politica non è tutto nella vita, anzi la politica è l'ultima spiaggia per chi ha altri problemi che non vuole vedere.
> 
> Una utile frase:
> *Non la penso come te …ma darei la vita per farti dire quello che pensi (Voltaire) *



:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2011)

Io trovo inutile battere il chiodo sulle faccende della vita privata dei nostri politici ... e ovviamente anche quella dei politici esteri. Chi se ne frega delle donne di Berluska e chi trova interessante la Stravinski o come si chiamava la donna surplus di Clinton? Nessuno.

E' curioso vedere come ci si butta sulla vita privata quando invece si dovrebbe guardare un attimo la situazione assai critica del nostro paese, paese che vorrei che sia anche mio, ma di cui vado sempre meno fiero.

E perché?

Perché da circa 8 mesi, la classe politica, la giustizia e i sindacati si prendono a pugni e si rovesciano secchiate di merda a vicenda, mentre nel mondo attorno a noi succedono tante piccole cose che invece dovrebbero farci riflettere e prendere in mano la situazione che il nostro governo non è in grado di fare.

Una delle cose più preoccupanti è che grazie alla distrazione durata circa 8 mesi, i paesi circondanti l'Italia, ossia Germania, Francia, Spagna e Inghilterra stanno scaricando i loro debiti pubblici sull'Italia, perché quando crolli tutto, il debito sia di un solo paese: Italia.

Il nostro governo non si accorge o deliberatamente non fa nulla. L'Italia è vicinissima a un crollo economico simile alla Grecia, ma con alcuni aggravanti: Popolo cieco e incapace di unirsi, politicamente pigro e diviso, menefreghista, egoista, amico di tante paroloni ma fatti zero, sempre pronto a passare la patata bollente al prossimo.

Cioè sto dicendo che i grandi dell'Europa ce lo stanno mettendo nel culo per salvarsi. E noi pagheremo il pegno se non riusciremo a mettere in guardia questo cazzo di governo che continua, assieme alla Stampa, TV, Mass Media ad ingrandire oltremisura gli affari che in realtà non sono affari nostri e non sono affari di cui dovrebbe occuparsi il governo. Nessun governo, ma in particolare il nostro!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io trovo inutile battere il chiodo sulle faccende della vita privata dei nostri politici ... e ovviamente anche quella dei politici esteri. Chi se ne frega delle donne di Berluska e chi trova interessante la Stravinski o come si chiamava la donna surplus di Clinton? Nessuno.
> 
> E' curioso vedere come ci si butta sulla vita privata quando invece si dovrebbe guardare un attimo la situazione assai critica del nostro paese, paese che vorrei che sia anche mio, ma di cui vado sempre meno fiero.
> 
> ...



E per questo ho pubblicato il film di Fernando Solanas, e sono sicura che nessuno l'ha guardato, ma fa niente.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2101


Guarda/leggi le risposte che hanno dato 


... in questo 3d, si parlava di quei padri che si sono letti nelle conversazione del caso del nanerottolo, cose da vovitare, cosa da drizzare i capelli in testa, veramente da schifo. :incazzato:


E per ultimo: Di cosa mi dovrei IO vergognarmi, di cosa?


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> PS:
> 
> e mo vai a :gabinetto:
> 
> Naturalmente portati anche exfactor (i coglioni marciano sempre a due a due) ​



Tanto per chiarire:

Alle 17:49 di oggi (ovviamente) in ononimato mi hanno dato "Approvazione"* .* per questo post  , quindi non sono sola :mrgreen: a pensarla in questo modo.


Grazie anonimo :umiledue:

​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E per questo ho pubblicato il film di Fernando Solanas, e sono sicura che nessuno l'ha guardato, ma fa niente.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2101
> 
> ...


 Vedì Mari', a noi non dovrebbe interessare quello che dicono i padri e nemmeno quello che fa Berlusconi quando sta a casa. Ci dovrebbe interessare come mandare avanti questa carretta.

Mi posso scandalizzare per quello che dicono e fanno gli altri, ma ora è giunto il momento di lasciar perdere le pettegolezze!

Noi dobbiamo smettere di interessarci di fatti che in confronto a un crollo economico, una guerra civile, uscita dalla Comunità Europea, e entrata dell'Estrema Destra sono un nonnulla!

Eppure sembra che non ci meritiamo altro. Aspettiamo ancora? Aspettiamo cosa? Dobbiamo continuare a parlare di cose irrelevanti?

Io direi che è arrivato di lasciar perdere le donne dei governanti e i padri delle donne dei governanti, perché veramente dovremmo parlare di altre cose: come fermare il merdaio e mettere la classe politica sull'attenti!


----------



## aristocat (23 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'Italia è vicinissima a un crollo economico simile alla Grecia, ma con alcuni aggravanti: *Popolo cieco e incapace di unirsi, politicamente pigro e diviso, menefreghista, egoista*, amico di tante paroloni ma fatti zero, sempre pronto a passare la patata bollente al prossimo.


Quibbel, quotando tutto il tuo discorso mi soffermo su questo stralcio. 
Perchè il nodo di tuttto è proprio il menefreghismo, l'egoismo e la poca voglia di produrre per il Paese di tante persone. 

Io non posso parlare per quello che succede in altre Nazioni, perchè non ci ho vissuto e comunque non monitoro abbastanza bene i fatti del mondo, ma vedo molto bene quello che accade intorno alla mia piccola realtà.

E mi sento di dire che è proprio la mentalità di fondo che è marcia. 

Se io sono ricoverata in un ospedale, 9 su 10 mi ritrovo "x" infermieri che aspettano solo che finisca il turno. Se io vado "X" volte in uno sportello della Pubblica Amministrazione (Comune, Provincia ecc), sicuro come l'oro che mi ritroverò a più riprese l'addetto scoglionato che cerca di non venire incontro alle mie esigenze di cittadina. Al supermercato, ci sarà sempre qualche commesso che chiacchiera e fa i cavoli suoi, invece di darsi da fare a pieno ritmo.
Davvero, sfido qualcuno ad affermare che il 100% delle aziende italiane, di qualunque settore (secondario, del terziario...),  abbia in organico un 100% dei dipendenti _veramente produttivo, _con nessuno che passa _impunemente_ il tempo a non fare un cazzo, a navigare in Internet invece di lavorare, a fare telefonate private a sbafo e a fregarsi la cancelleria della struttura (a spese di chi invece lavora bene e tanto).

La mentalità che serpeggia in alcune fasce di persone è questa: _il lavoro non equivale alla tua realizzazione/crescita come persona_. E' soltanto un mezzo per arrivare allo scopo ultimo, cioè il poco, maledetto ma buon denaro che serve a tirare avanti.

Finchè il mercato del lavoro si muove con queste logiche, la politica continuerà a fare acqua come ha sempre fatto: e non ci saranno avvicendamenti di prima, seconda, terza o Millesima Repubblica che tengano.

ari


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vedì Mari', a noi non dovrebbe interessare quello che dicono i padri e nemmeno quello che fa Berlusconi quando sta a casa. Ci dovrebbe interessare come mandare avanti questa carretta.
> 
> Mi posso scandalizzare per quello che dicono e fanno gli altri, ma ora è giunto il momento di lasciar perdere le pettegolezze!
> 
> ...


URZ, noi avremmo bisogno di un capo del govergo all'altezza di guidare questa barca che fa acqua da tutte le parti ... ed invece c'abbiamo un buffone che ci copre di merda in tutto il mondo ... leggi quello che dice la stampa estera e le lamentere degli italiani che lavorano fuori.

Piccolo esempio:
http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2011/01/23/news/nyt_paese_surreale-11553583/?ref=HREA-1


----------



## aristocat (23 Gennaio 2011)

piccolo parere da assoluta profana 
Alla guida del Governo Italiano potrà esserci anche l'Eroe-Moderno-dei-Giorni-Nostri-con-due-Palle-Così invece della Macchietta-Berlusconi, _ma_ se dentro i cittadini italiani non cambia la mentalità, se la voglia di cambiare non parte da noi, dal nostro piccolo, io la vedo durissima per qualunque leader dell'esecutivo. 


ari


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> URZ, noi avremmo bisogno di un capo del govergo all'altezza di guidare questa barca che fa acqua da tutte le parti ... ed invece c'abbiamo un buffone che ci copre di merda in tutto il mondo ... leggi quello che dice la stampa estera e le lamentere degli italiani che lavorano fuori.
> 
> Piccolo esempio:
> http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2011/01/23/news/nyt_paese_surreale-11553583/?ref=HREA-1


Non abbiamo scelta migliore. Se prendiamo il mortadella, si muore all'istante. Prendiamo Fini e siamo finiti. Preferisco uno Sberlusconi oggi, che se lo lassciassero fare qualcosa lo farebbe, perché fortunatamente, se crolla Italia, il suo impero crolla assieme.

Guardalo per favore dal punto pratico: se hai un'alternativa, dillo qui. Io non vedo come *qualunque *membro del Parlamento o qualunque aspirante parlamentare possa risolvere il problema che si sta approdando come la peste. Di conseguenza, qualunque partito o qualunque membro non potrebbe fare meglio che il partito e Berlusconi attuale. Pensaci. E facile gettarsi contro chi governa, ma non è facile proporre un governo che funzioni meglio.

Se tu vedi qualcuno, diccelo, perché altrimenti la tua parola vale tanto quanto la mia e non cambia nulla.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mari', piccolo parere da assoluta profana
> Alla guida del Governo Italiano potrà esserci anche l'Eroe-Moderno-dei-Giorni-Nostri-con-due-Palle-Così invece della *Macchietta-Berlusconi*, _ma_ se dentro i cittadini italiani non cambia la mentalità, se la voglia di cambiare non parte da noi, dal nostro piccolo, io la vedo durissima per qualunque leader dell'esecutivo.
> 
> 
> ari


E' da tempo che illude gli italiani, la crisi che corre sul filo e' da poco che il popolo sta incominciando a capire, fino a pochi mesi fa 2/3 diceva in giro che tutto era sotto controllo, mentiva. :incazzato:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' da tempo che illude gli italiani, la crisi che corre sul filo e' da poco che il popolo sta incominciando a capire, fino a pochi mesi fa 2/3 diceva in giro che tutto era sotto controllo, *mentiva*. :incazzato:


Ma lo sappiamo. Il punto è, come cambiamo rotta?


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non abbiamo scelta migliore. Se prendiamo il mortadella, si muore all'istante. Prendiamo Fini e siamo finiti. Preferisco uno Sberlusconi oggi, che se lo lassciassero fare qualcosa lo farebbe, perché fortunatamente, se crolla Italia, il suo impero crolla assieme.
> 
> Guardalo per favore dal punto pratico: se hai un'alternativa, dillo qui. Io non vedo come *qualunque *membro del Parlamento o qualunque aspirante parlamentare possa risolvere il problema che si sta approdando come la peste. Di conseguenza, qualunque partito o qualunque membro non potrebbe fare meglio che il partito e Berlusconi attuale. Pensaci. E facile gettarsi contro chi governa, ma non è facile proporre un governo che funzioni meglio.
> 
> Se tu vedi qualcuno, diccelo, perché altrimenti la tua parola vale tanto quanto la mia e non cambia nulla.


La tragedia e' che non esiste niente dietro di lui, solo dei magnacci ... forse la soluzione e' che salti tutto in aria, un bel falo' e si riconcia da capo.


----------



## aristocat (23 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' da tempo che illude gli italiani, la crisi che corre sul filo e' da poco che il popolo sta incominciando a capire, fino a pochi mesi fa 2/3 diceva in giro che tutto era sotto controllo, mentiva. :incazzato:


Infatti, io lo sapevo già dal principio, posso dire di non averlo mai votato, ma il punto, quello che dopo tanti anni non capisco è
perchè in Italia sopravvive la mentalità del più furbo, del frega-frega, dell'assenteismo... nonchè l'allergia al lavoro e alle regole basilari di questo Paese??
Perchè? Quali sono le variabili per cui in Italia questo andazzo è così accentuato e dilagante, e in Svezia/Danimarca forse lo è di meno?


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ma lo sappiamo. Il punto è, come cambiamo rotta?


... non mi far parlare  se no mi danno della violenta :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti, io lo sapevo già dal principio, posso dire di non averlo mai votato, ma il punto, quello che dopo tanti anni non capisco è
> perchè in Italia sopravvive la mentalità del più furbo, del frega-frega, dell'assenteismo... nonchè l'allergia al lavoro e alle regole basilari di questo Paese??
> Perchè? Quali sono le variabili per cui in Italia questo andazzo è così accentuato e dilagante, e in Svezia/Danimarca forse lo è di meno?


Ari un piccolissimo esempio: In Italia se qulcuno fa fesso il fisco, non paga le tasse  tutti a chiedere come fa per imitarlo ... in America se ti scappa di dire che una certa tassa non la paghi ti sputano in faccia e ti danno del sanguisuga, parassita, in America chi evade le tasse va in galera :mrgreen: pensa che quel gran malavitoso di Al Capone fu messo in galera per una piccola irregolarita' fiscale e, da li parti la sua fine.


----------



## xfactor (24 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> piccolo parere da assoluta profana
> Alla guida del Governo Italiano potrà esserci anche l'Eroe-Moderno-dei-Giorni-Nostri-con-due-Palle-Così invece della Macchietta-Berlusconi, _ma_ se dentro i cittadini italiani non cambia la mentalità, se la voglia di cambiare non parte da noi, dal nostro piccolo, io la vedo durissima per qualunque leader dell'esecutivo.
> 
> 
> ari



Ottimo :up:, alla fine siamo I_ TALIANI!


----------



## xfactor (24 Gennaio 2011)

Aggiungo anche .......... il commento che ho ricevuto     


   13/01/2011 11:54      	 	sei TUTTO scemo ( anonimo)

Non si sà mai che raccimoli qualche punto:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti, io lo sapevo già dal principio, posso dire di non averlo mai votato, ma il punto, quello che dopo tanti anni non capisco è
> perchè in Italia sopravvive la mentalità del più furbo, del frega-frega, dell'assenteismo... nonchè l'allergia al lavoro e alle regole basilari di questo Paese??
> Perchè? Quali sono le variabili per cui in Italia questo andazzo è così accentuato e dilagante, e in Svezia/Danimarca forse lo è di meno?


Perchè ci manca il senso di collettività. Il senso di bene comune. 
Un piccolo esempio: mi capita spesso di andare a Monaco di Baviera in Germania. Hai presente quei distributori di quotidiani che si vedono spesso nei film ? Metti un euro, apri il vetro, e prendi il giornale, prendi UN giornale. Perchè non ci sono in Italia ? Perchè il primo cretino che mette l'euro e si prende tutti i giornali è sempre dietro l'angolo. Nella metropolitana di Roma, ho visto gente prendere due o tre copie dei vari Leggo, Metro, City, etc etc che addirittura sono gratis. Qual'è la differenza fra il tedesco e l'italiano. Il primo è più lungimirante. Lui è fermamente convinto del fatto che quello del distributore automatico è un bene comune e se lui se ne approfittasse, quel bene, quel servizio prima o poi lo toglierebbero, e lui non avrebbe più la possibilità di avere un distributore di giornali ad ogni angolo di strada. A noi questa cosa manca, in un certo senso non riusciamo a vedere oltre il nostro naso.


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che non sono la sola a dire che scrivi "stronzate da estremista"
> 
> Moderata lo sono fin troppo, non sai quante volte ai tuoi scritti preferisco cambiare pagina 3d.
> 
> ...


 ma il concetto illuminista è di voltaire


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2011)

Vergognarti che appena una persona dice cose diverse dal tuo pensiero lo offendi senza dubbio e la cosa più gentile che riesci a dirgli è che è ignorante. Questo è il minimo, poi lasciamo perdere le connotazioni negative che dai a certe persone che hanno una idea politica ben definita diversa dalla tua, come non ricordare "la leghista" che aveva un nick ma veniva solo definita come tale? C'è il limite di informazione e se vuoi usare link realmente validi evita quelli a "la Repubblica" e "L'unità" , uno giornale di partito reale, l'altro giornale di partico comunque, giornali come questi e "il giornale" e pochi altri sono la vergogna dell'Italia.
Noi ci vergognamo di questo padri che buttano le proprie figlie su personaggi danarosi, ma cosa diciamo delle intercettazioni pubblicate? Ci sono cose che dovrebbero sapere i PM e che non sono dovere di cronaca divulgare, questo è un reato bello e buono!
Concordo sul fatto che stiamo mandando affanculo l'italia con un immobilismo che è degno di nota, da quando Dalema minacciò Berlusconi che sarebbero venuto giorni brutti siamo fermi con un governo che non governa e con i giornali che buttano sull'opinione pubblica le vicende private (alquando schifose c'è da dire se vere e verificabili da prove tangibili) di una persona nascondendo quello che dovrebbe davvero interessare agli Italiani e cioè che stiamo perdendo su tutti i fronti e non solo per colpa del governo, ma per i politicanti tutti che vogliono essere capi della repubblica delle banane di Italia.


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> piccolo parere da assoluta profana
> Alla guida del Governo Italiano potrà esserci anche l'Eroe-Moderno-dei-Giorni-Nostri-con-due-Palle-Così invece della Macchietta-Berlusconi, _ma_ se dentro i cittadini italiani non cambia la mentalità, se la voglia di cambiare non parte da noi, dal nostro piccolo, io la vedo durissima per qualunque leader dell'esecutivo.
> 
> 
> ari


Realmente? Si è decisamente così e quello che va male non è il capo del governo ma il sistema stesso che è autoperpetuante.
Forse Prodi è famoso nel suo ultimo governo per grandissime decisioni? No, per nulla e la stessa cosa vale per Berlusconi, non si fa nulla se non il tenere i conti in equilibrio sempre in difesa, ma cercando di dare davvero una svolta reale a questo paese. C'è bisogno di produttività, c'è bisogno di investimenti, c'è bisogno di incentivare il nostro paese ed invece...facciamo i contabili sulla miseria nostra.
Sapete che ci vorrebbe? Un governo trasversale PD-PDL, molto ampio non solo per alcune riforme...ma per riformare seriamente tutto, perchè il protagonismo dell'uno e l'incapacità decisionale dell'altra parte danno sempre e soltanto una sola cosa indietro...l'immobilismo.
Intanto noi stiamo a guardare quante minorenno si è fatto Berlusconi e i media ci mostrano solo questo...forse perchè i media sono controllati seriamente da qualcuno che vuole tenere nascosta questa condizione...qualcuno che manovra sia l'una che l'altra parte alla faccia della P2 che nomina ogni 3x2 Antonino.
C'è sempre qualcuno che ci guadagna da un disastro per tante persone.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vergognarti che appena una persona dice cose diverse dal tuo pensiero lo offendi senza dubbio e la cosa più gentile che riesci a dirgli è che è ignorante. Questo è il minimo, poi lasciamo perdere le connotazioni negative che dai a certe persone che hanno una idea politica ben definita diversa dalla tua, come non ricordare "la leghista" che aveva un nick ma veniva solo definita come tale? C'è il limite di informazione e se vuoi usare link realmente validi evita quelli a "la Repubblica" e "L'unità" , uno giornale di partito reale, l'altro giornale di partico comunque, giornali come questi e "il giornale" e pochi altri sono la vergogna dell'Italia.
> Noi ci vergognamo di questo padri che buttano le proprie figlie su personaggi danarosi, ma cosa diciamo delle intercettazioni pubblicate? Ci sono cose che dovrebbero sapere i PM e che non sono dovere di cronaca divulgare, questo è un reato bello e buono!
> Concordo sul fatto che stiamo mandando affanculo l'italia con un immobilismo che è degno di nota, da quando Dalema minacciò Berlusconi che sarebbero venuto giorni brutti siamo fermi con un governo che non governa e con i giornali che buttano sull'opinione pubblica le vicende private (alquando schifose c'è da dire se vere e verificabili da prove tangibili) di una persona nascondendo quello che dovrebbe davvero interessare agli Italiani e cioè che stiamo perdendo su tutti i fronti e non solo per colpa del governo, ma per i politicanti tutti che vogliono essere capi della repubblica delle banane di Italia.



La colpa del mare di merda in cui siamo costretti a nuotare e' delle intercettazioni?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

100 punti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il concetto illuminista è di voltaire


Minerva Minerva ... e tu con tutti gli spunti dell'articolo del 3d mi caschi sull'aforisma?  ... anche Giotto fu allievo Cimabue   sinceramente da te mi aspettavo di piu'  .


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La colpa del mare di merda in cui siamo costretti a nuotare e' delle intercettazioni?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


LO sai che è un reato penale divulgare quelle? Lo sai che è gravissimo pubblicare cose private di persone? 
E non semplificare, le intercettazioni sono usate per coprire un'altra condizione realmente peggiore, tutti a guardare chi si è scopato Berlusconi come dei tifosi del cazzo! 
Questo non è uno stadio, non ci sono cori, non è una gara a chi lo ha più  lungo, ma qualcosa di importante.
Non mi fotte chi sia al governo, non mi importa che sia gay, etero o un cane, non mi importa sapere come sta l'Italia, mi importa sapere che i politici (tutti) priovino a fare gli interessi italiani che mancano da 20 anni e non da ieri.
Quando un ppolitico farà gli intertessi Italiani allora quello sarà da sostenere, a prescindere che sia di destra o di sinistra (l'importante che non sia un fascista o un comunista di base perchè reputo tali persone le due facce della medesima medaglia e cioè assolutismi morti e sepolti).


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La colpa del mare di merda in cui siamo costretti a nuotare e' delle intercettazioni?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Io a questo non lo rispondo, si permette di dire a me di essere piu' "moderata", lui a me  cose dell'altro mondo :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Minerva Minerva *... e tu con tutti gli spunti dell'articolo del 3d mi caschi sull'aforisma? * ... anche Giotto fu allievo Cimabue  sinceramente da te mi aspettavo di piu'  .


in effetti hai ragione, ma è un concetto determinante per me.
la cosa buffa è che se daniele ha ragione a parlare della tua irruenza passionale...lui lo fa con i traditori:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Realmente? Si è decisamente così e quello che va male non è il capo del governo ma il sistema stesso che è autoperpetuante.
> Forse Prodi è famoso nel suo ultimo governo per grandissime decisioni? No, per nulla e la stessa cosa vale per Berlusconi, non si fa nulla se non il tenere i conti in equilibrio sempre in difesa, ma cercando di dare davvero una svolta reale a questo paese. C'è bisogno di produttività, c'è bisogno di investimenti, c'è bisogno di incentivare il nostro paese ed invece...facciamo i contabili sulla miseria nostra.
> Sapete che ci vorrebbe? Un governo trasversale PD-PDL, molto ampio non solo per alcune riforme...ma per riformare seriamente tutto, perchè il protagonismo dell'uno e l'incapacità decisionale dell'altra parte danno sempre e soltanto una sola cosa indietro...l'immobilismo.
> Intanto noi stiamo a guardare quante minorenno si è fatto Berlusconi e i media ci mostrano solo questo...forse perchè i media sono controllati seriamente da qualcuno che vuole tenere nascosta questa condizione...qualcuno che manovra sia l'una che l'altra parte alla faccia della P2 che nomina ogni 3x2 Antonino.
> C'è sempre qualcuno che ci guadagna da un disastro per tante persone.


Azz...il cuneo fiscale favorevole alle industrie per alleggerire il costo della manodopera...

l'esenzione dell'Ici per la prima casa per le fasce deboli e non le piu' ricche (40% della popolazione)...

le lenzuolate di Bersani, la liberalizzazione delle farmacie&C....la tracciabilita' sui pagamenti, le norme sui mutui....sugli acquisti delle case...sulla telefonia...

e' saltato quando stava per approvare i DICO...

co' sto' merdoso le tasse so' pure aumentate ed oltre a leggi ad personam non e' andato...

te sarai distratto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> LO sai che è un reato penale divulgare quelle? Lo sai che è gravissimo pubblicare cose private di persone?
> E non semplificare, le intercettazioni sono usate per coprire un'altra condizione realmente peggiore, tutti a guardare chi si è scopato Berlusconi come dei tifosi del cazzo!
> Questo non è uno stadio, non ci sono cori, non è una gara a chi lo ha più  lungo, ma qualcosa di importante.
> Non mi fotte chi sia al governo, non mi importa che sia gay, etero o un cane, non mi importa sapere come sta l'Italia, mi importa sapere che i politici (tutti) priovino a fare gli interessi italiani che mancano da 20 anni e non da ieri.
> Quando un ppolitico farà gli intertessi Italiani allora quello sarà da sostenere, a prescindere che sia di destra o di sinistra (l'importante che non sia un fascista o un comunista di base perchè reputo tali persone le due facce della medesima medaglia e cioè assolutismi morti e sepolti).


Danie' nun fa' er coglione....

quello alla questura non poteva telefona' per far uscire la minorenne ladra e mignotta...

io voglio vedere il culo dell'ex questore saltare, altro che beneficiato a luglio alla sicurezza della presidenza del consiglio...

c'arrivi a capire dove e' stato "promosso" o hai bisogno di disegnini?


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator, le detrazioni fiscali per le ditte sparite in un secondo dove le mettiamo (ah, è vero, all'epoca nessun gironale parlò di queste piccole modifiche)? Per te quelle due boiate che ha fatto la sinistra sono vere cose? Io parlo di coraggio politico vero, non liberalizzazione dei farmaci da banco e cazzatine del genere. Servono cose molto ma molto più grandi che vanno mettere mano su tutto, ma proprio su tutto, nessuno ne destra e ne sinistra hanno fatto quello che serve davvero, ma cosette per mostrare di averci provato...e provarci non basta adesso, siamo arrivato al momento che non servono dei bambini a governare che se sbagliano si pigliano un buffetto, ma servono veri uomini capaci di tanto davvero.


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> le lenzuolate di Bersani, la liberalizzazione delle farmacie&C....la tracciabilita' sui pagamenti, le norme sui mutui....sugli acquisti delle case...sulla telefonia...
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ehmm, la tracciabilità sui pagamenti è una norma a costo intero sul contribuente, bella forza fare leggi con costi sugli stessi, l'intelligenza porterebbe a ben altro come metodologia per contrastare l'evasione, qualcosa di più radicale.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminator, le detrazioni fiscali per le ditte sparite in un secondo dove le mettiamo (ah, è vero, all'epoca nessun gironale parlò di queste piccole modifiche)? Per te quelle due boiate che ha fatto la sinistra sono vere cose? Io parlo di coraggio politico vero, non liberalizzazione dei farmaci da banco e cazzatine del genere. Servono cose molto ma molto più grandi che vanno mettere mano su tutto, ma proprio su tutto, nessuno ne destra e ne sinistra hanno fatto quello che serve davvero, ma cosette per mostrare di averci provato...e provarci non basta adesso, siamo arrivato al momento che non servono dei bambini a governare che se sbagliano si pigliano un buffetto, ma servono veri uomini capaci di tanto davvero.


Chiamale cazzatine....

la tracciabilita' dei pagamenti fu subito abolita quando i  mafiosi ed evasori so' ritornati al potere...

te sei pure scordato il bordello fatto dai tassisti per le liberalizzazioni delle licenze, spalleggiati dai tuoi amici fasci?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

un casino di cose HANNO IMPEDITO le lobbies a Bersani di attuarle, dalle bancarie alle assicurative, ma non e' detto...

mai dire mai...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2011)

Che poi sarebbe tutto così facile.

Dovessi buttarmi in politica io, avrei un programma elettorale limpido e semplicissimo: 

"La Domenica sera mi guardo Report, e il lunedì si agisce di conseguenza" :mrgreen:

Battute a parte, la cosa più angosciante è non esiste una fabbrica dei politici, dalla quale il politico esce gia sessantenne e se non funziona bene vai dal fabbricante e gli dici:: "Cambia la linea di produzione che questa non funziona". Purtroppo il politico è uno che nasce (le mamme li partoriscono proprio come hanno partorito noi), poi cresce, frequente scuole, licei e università, stanno in mezzo a noi, alcuni magari erano pure amici nostri, e poi decidono di mettersi in politica.....


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ehmm, la tracciabilità sui pagamenti è una norma a costo intero sul contribuente, bella forza fare leggi con costi sugli stessi, l'intelligenza porterebbe a ben altro come metodologia per contrastare l'evasione, qualcosa di più radicale.



A costo intero sul contribuente???

ma evita di pasteggiare con il vino...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

anziche' comprare cash un appartamento devi fare un assegno circolare e' un costo a carico del contribuente acquirente?:mrgreen:

idem pagare con assegno/bonifico o moneta elettronica una notula o parcella ad un professionista o una fattura anziche' il cash che e' fonte di nero...

mah...poi hai anche la faccia tosta di lamentarti dell'evasione?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi sarebbe tutto così facile.
> 
> Dovessi buttarmi in politica io, avrei un programma elettorale limpido e semplicissimo:
> 
> ...


Tubarao, basta il senso civico da classica societa' civile unito all'onesta' nel gestire la cosa pubblica e te ne sbatti anche delle Frattocchie...

e' che questi due ingredienti basilari scarseggiano...


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tubarao, basta il senso civico da classica societa' civile unito all'onesta' nel gestire la cosa pubblica e te ne sbatti anche delle Frattocchie...
> 
> e' che questi due ingredienti basilari scarseggiano...


E io che ho detto ? La classe politica è prodotta dal paese stesso, non funziona come il calciomercato che se ti serve un terzino forte vai e lo compri. In questo caso i giocatori sei costretto a prenderli dal vivaio, ma se per anni non hai investito nel settore giovanile, il minimo che ti puoi aspettare è una bella ricostruzione dalla serie C2 sperando che nel frattempo non sparisci dal panorama calcistico


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator, sai quanto devo pagare di più di commercialista per il dovere di pagare elettronicamente le tasse che ho sempre pagato, prima era gratis adesso pago per pagare! Ma porca miseria sempre questa mentalità che gli autonomi possono evadre quindi evadono è davvero fastidiosa da morire, decisamente Stermì, che è l'invidia? 
Allora prova tu ad essere un tassista che ha pagato 250000 euro la licenza facendosi un mutuo e facendosi il culo anche di notte (ne ho conosciuto uno a Ferrara, ho dati ripetizioni a suo figlio) come dovrebbe trovarsi il giorno dopo che liberalizzando ha pagato 250000 euro per una cosa che non c'è più?  L'idea è buona, ma l'attuazione deve portare a riavere quei soldi pagati per le licenze, c'è poco da fare, non si può sempre per il bene del popolino far pagare pochi delle cifre esorbitanti.
Mia madre si fa un culo come non mai lavorando senza avere malattia, ferie e trediscesima e prende alla fine del mese quando va bene 1400 euro al mese, l'anno di Prodi grazie al regalino fattoci dal governo 700 lavorando anche 10-12 ore al giorno. Perchè per copa di chi sbaglia devono pagare anche le persone che sono oneste e pur potendo evadere non essendo dipendenti non lo fanno?

I cambiamenti devono essere di tutti per tutti, questa deve essere la chiave di lettura futura.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E io che ho detto ? La classe politica è prodotta dal paese stesso, non funziona come il calciomercato che se ti serve un terzino forte vai e lo compri. In questo caso i giocatori sei costretto a prenderli dal vivaio, ma se per anni non hai investito nel settore giovanile, il minimo che ti puoi aspettare è una bella ricostruzione dalla serie C2 sperando che nel frattempo non sparisci dal panorama calcistico


Ma non e' vero.....

il politico lo fai rigare dritto se sei un cittadino consapevole, informato e che lo sputtana ogni volta che apre bocca...

guarda qua che percentuale di cittadini consapevoli ce sta e che nun sa manco che ha magnato a pranzo......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminator, sai quanto devo pagare di più di commercialista per il dovere di pagare elettronicamente le tasse che ho sempre pagato, prima era gratis adesso pago per pagare! Ma porca miseria sempre questa mentalità che gli autonomi possono evadre quindi evadono è davvero fastidiosa da morire, decisamente Stermì, che è l'invidia?
> Allora prova tu ad essere un tassista che ha pagato 250000 euro la licenza facendosi un mutuo e facendosi il culo anche di notte (ne ho conosciuto uno a Ferrara, ho dati ripetizioni a suo figlio) come dovrebbe trovarsi il giorno dopo che liberalizzando ha pagato 250000 euro per una cosa che non c'è più?  L'idea è buona, ma l'attuazione deve portare a riavere quei soldi pagati per le licenze, c'è poco da fare, non si può sempre per il bene del popolino far pagare pochi delle cifre esorbitanti.
> Mia madre si fa un culo come non mai lavorando senza avere malattia, ferie e trediscesima e prende alla fine del mese quando va bene 1400 euro al mese, l'anno di Prodi grazie al regalino fattoci dal governo 700 lavorando anche 10-12 ore al giorno. Perchè per copa di chi sbaglia devono pagare anche le persone che sono oneste e pur potendo evadere non essendo dipendenti non lo fanno?
> 
> I cambiamenti devono essere di tutti per tutti, questa deve essere la chiave di lettura futura.


Manco ti leggo tutto....e' superfluo...

io sono autonomo percio' so' di che parlo...:mrgreen:

se per te e' un pettegolezzo, di' allora che t'ha portato Babbo Natale e la Befana...

ma dai chiudiamola qua va...prima ti lamenti che non hanno avuto le palle per fare le cose, mo' dici che la protesta era legittima...

e figurati se riusciva ad eliminare anche la tariffa minima ai notai ed agli avvocati, con introduzione della possibilita' di farsi pubblicita' e potersi scannare...cazzo...un monumento ce voleva, altro che palle...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non e' vero.....
> 
> il politico lo fai rigare dritto se sei un cittadino consapevole, informato e che lo sputtana ogni volta che apri bocca...
> 
> ...


Dico soltanto che ogni popolo o paese si merita la classe plitica che riesce a produrre, e se noi riusciamo a produrre Berlusconi da una parte e il vuoto cosmico dall'altra, forse dovremmo cominciare a farci venire qualche dubbio; dovremmo cominciare a chiederci se, noi, inteso proprio come popolo, inteso come persone di tutti i giorni, ci meritiamo di essere considerati come un paese civile alla stessa stregua di altri paesi, oppure ci meritiamo di finire come Grecia, Argentina, Albania etc etc....


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dico soltanto che ogni popolo o paese si merita la classe plitica che riesce a produrre, e se noi riusciamo a produrre Berlusconi da una parte e il vuoto cosmico dall'altra, forse dovremmo cominciare a farci venire qualche dubbio; dovremmo cominciare a chiederci se, noi, inteso proprio come popolo, inteso come persone di tutti i giorni, ci meritiamo di essere considerati come un paese civile alla stessa stregua di altri paesi, oppure ci meritiamo di finire come Grecia, Argentina, Albania etc etc....


Tubarao sei caduto, come ho gia' detto piu' volte nella trappola della propaganda....

chi schifa sto merdoso ed i suoi accoliti  e' la maggioranza nel paese, segno che non siamo tutti corrotti e mignotti...

il nano ha avuto il consenso solo del 16% degli elettori italici....chi si astiene in Italia poi, e' ormai piu' del 30%.....

se le coscienze si svegliano del tutto questo va a casa e lo sa, tanto e' vero non spinge sulle nuove elezioni....lo sa che perderebbe....

di la' non c'e' il vuoto come ti fanno credere....c'e' Vendola, Di Pietro, i 5 stelle....

l'alternativa che spacca il sistema c'e'...hai voja....

so' scuse e chiacchiere...


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dico soltanto che ogni popolo o paese si merita la classe plitica che riesce a produrre, e se noi riusciamo a produrre Berlusconi da una parte e il vuoto cosmico dall'altra, forse dovremmo cominciare a farci venire qualche dubbio; dovremmo cominciare a chiederci se, noi, inteso proprio come popolo, inteso come persone di tutti i giorni, ci meritiamo di essere considerati come un paese civile alla stessa stregua di altri paesi, oppure ci meritiamo di finire come Grecia, *Argentina*, Albania etc etc....



La questione e' che in Argentina c'e' un popolo, gli argentini, come anche in Albania e Grecia  ma in Italia il popolo dove sta


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tubarao sei caduto, come ho gia' detto piu' volte nella trappola della propaganda....
> 
> chi schifa sto merdoso ed i suoi accoliti  e' la maggioranza nel paese, segno che non siamo tutti corrotti e mignotti...
> 
> ...



*I "Pierini" del Consiglio Regionale*​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wrIh1TErs4

http://www.beppegrillo.it/listecivi...1/i-pierini-del-consiglio-regionale.html#more​


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La questione e' che in Argentina c'e' un popolo, gli argentini, come anche in Albania e Grecia  ma in Italia il popolo dove sta


 ah bò!!!! chissà.... 
intanto nella speranza che il popolo ritorni (e la vedo dura) io mi vado a prendere un caffè....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *I "Pierini" del Consiglio Regionale*​
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wrIh1TErs4
> 
> http://www.beppegrillo.it/listecivi...1/i-pierini-del-consiglio-regionale.html#more​


elementi di rottura ci sono....

guarda anche la strizza per Vendola nel PD...:mrgreen:

purtroppo chi pensa che so' tutti ladri e' chi non si vuole informare, impegnare nel farsi sentire dai suoi obbiettivi e perche' e' meno faticoso essere qualunquisti...

pero' mi' socera posso ammettere che dica so' tutti ladri e voti Berluskaz...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ah bò!!!! chissà....
> intanto nella speranza che il popolo ritorni (e la vedo dura) io mi vado a prendere un caffè....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



*Vai di:*







Perche' il popolo dorne e riposa pure tu  per svegliarsi ci vuole tanto ancora ... non e' ancora alla disperazione.​


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se le coscienze si svegliano del tutto ..


Prima ce la devi avere una coscienza, una coscienza civica, e ce la deve avere l'uomo della strada...e io purtroppo nutro qualche dubbio....

Abbiamo tutti una visione un pò distorta della situazione, aspettiamo tutti un nuovo Messia che metta a posto le cose e nel frattempo continuiamo a fregarci l'un l'altro...ma la colpa è del Messia che non arriva mica la nostra che facciamo a gara a chi lo mette in per primo in cù al prossimo....


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Prima ce la devi avere una coscienza, una coscienza civica, e ce la deve avere l'uomo della strada...e io purtroppo nutro qualche dubbio....
> *
> Abbiamo tutti una visione un pò distorta della situazione, aspettiamo tutti un nuovo Messia che metta a posto le cose e nel frattempo continuiamo a fregarci l'un l'altro...ma la colpa è del Messia che non arriva mica la nostra che facciamo a gara a chi lo mette in per primo in cù al prossimo....


esagerato...comunque ripeto, se ignori gli elementi di rottura che gia' ci sono, per me sei un qualunquista...

io intanto continuero' a votare rifondazione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2011)

Intanto nel frattempo:




*Mosca, kamikaze all'aeroporto*
* Almeno 30 morti, oltre 100 feriti*
​ 
*Strage tra i passeggeri / Diretta tv*​ 


​


----------



## Amoremio (24 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima ce la devi avere una coscienza, una coscienza civica, e ce la deve avere l'uomo della strada...e io purtroppo nutro qualche dubbio....
> 
> Abbiamo tutti una visione un pò distorta della situazione, aspettiamo tutti un nuovo Messia che metta a posto le cose e nel frattempo continuiamo a fregarci l'un l'altro...ma la colpa è del Messia che non arriva mica la nostra che facciamo a gara a chi lo mette in per primo in cù al prossimo....


con dolore, ma ti quoto :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' il popolo dorne e riposa pure tu  per svegliarsi ci vuole tanto ancora ... non e' ancora alla disperazione.​



Stà frase mi ha fatto tornare in mente uno dei più grandi capolavori della storia del cinema italiano....metto due video emblematici...

Questa sul popolo che dorme.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezSt3_LQuBc

E questa sul "core" che è alla fine la cosa che rovina il popolo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSnGV2wsr78


Piccolo OT: Ma da 1 a 10 Claudia Cardinale quant'era bella ? Per me 15.  Penso che una Belen, tanto per citarne una di oggi, poteva al massimo allacciarle le scarpe.


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stà frase mi ha fatto tornare in mente uno dei più grandi capolavori della storia del cinema italiano....metto due video emblematici...
> 
> Questa sul popolo che dorme.....
> 
> ...



Il popolo ha sempre dormito, almeno il popolo italiano 


NELL'ANNO del SIGNORE Grande film e Grande LUIGI MAGNI con la sua regia :up:.


(si dice nell'ambiente ) che non era questa grande bellezza, ma e' stata la piu' fotogenica ... la Belen, non mi pronuncio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè ci manca il senso di collettività. Il senso di bene comune.
> Un piccolo esempio: mi capita spesso di andare a Monaco di Baviera in Germania. Hai presente quei distributori di quotidiani che si vedono spesso nei film ? Metti un euro, apri il vetro, e prendi il giornale, prendi UN giornale. Perchè non ci sono in Italia ? *Perchè il primo cretino che mette l'euro e si prende tutti i giornali è sempre dietro l'angolo. *Nella metropolitana di Roma, ho visto gente prendere due o tre copie dei vari Leggo, Metro, City, etc etc che addirittura sono gratis. Qual'è la differenza fra il tedesco e l'italiano. Il primo è più lungimirante. Lui è fermamente convinto del fatto che quello del distributore automatico è un bene comune e se lui se ne approfittasse, quel bene, quel servizio prima o poi lo toglierebbero, e lui non avrebbe più la possibilità di avere un distributore di giornali ad ogni angolo di strada. A noi questa cosa manca, in un certo senso non riusciamo a vedere oltre il nostro naso.


Anche da noi. Ecco perché di notte sono vuoti e in genere si trovano solo nei posti dove c'è un afflusso enorme di persone. Una piccola differenza però c'è: Se qualcuno si azzarda a prendere più di uno, finisce sulla gogna pubblica, e quella Bavarese è particolarmente aspra: perderebbe il lavoro, famiglia, casa.


----------



## aristocat (25 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Piccolo OT: Ma da 1 a 10 Claudia Cardinale quant'era bella ? Per me 15.  Penso che una Belen, tanto per citarne una di oggi, poteva al massimo allacciarle le scarpe.


OT: Dai povera Belén... che sciupìo...:mexican:


----------



## aristocat (25 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Anche da noi. Ecco perché di notte sono vuoti e in genere si trovano solo nei posti dove c'è un afflusso enorme di persone. Una piccola differenza però c'è: Se qualcuno si azzarda a prendere più di uno, finisce sulla gogna pubblica, e quella Bavarese è particolarmente aspra:* perderebbe il lavoro, famiglia, casa*.


Ammazza, fino a questo punto per un giornale in più ?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Anche da noi. Ecco perché di notte sono vuoti e in genere si trovano solo nei posti dove c'è un afflusso enorme di persone. Una piccola differenza però c'è: Se qualcuno si azzarda a prendere più di uno, finisce sulla gogna pubblica, e quella Bavarese è particolarmente aspra: perderebbe il lavoro, famiglia, casa.


ellamadonna....

che vita di merda che fate pero', ao'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT: Dai povera Belén... che sciupìo...:mexican:


e perchè?

glielo farebbero fare per darle un'opportunità: mostrare il meglio di sè :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

L'avevo già scritto in un altro 3D.
Che un uomo porco vada in giro a fare questo o quello non mi stupisce, sinceramente. Ma mi lascia amareggiata e triste che padri, fratelli, madri, fossero tutti collusi.
Mi sono sentita disgustata come se i padri fossero stati materialmente lì ad aprire le gambe alle figlie.
Che sia una novità, o che sia sempre stato, non cambia quello che sento, e che è contrario a tutto quello che dovrebbe esserci tra genitori, figli, fratelli.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti, io lo sapevo già dal principio, posso dire di non averlo mai votato, ma il punto, quello che dopo tanti anni non capisco è
> perchè in Italia sopravvive la mentalità del più furbo, del frega-frega, dell'assenteismo... nonchè l'allergia al lavoro e alle regole basilari di questo Paese??
> Perchè? Quali sono le variabili per cui in Italia questo andazzo è così accentuato e dilagante, e in Svezia/Danimarca forse lo è di meno?



Siamo un Paese di conquistati.
Siamo un Paese in cui, volta per volta, abbiamo subito padroni stranieri, e ci siamo abituati a leggi vessatorie, tasse vessatorie.
Siamo un popolo per cui l'idea di Stato è vicina all'idea di un padrone autoritario che se ne frega, un qualcosa fatto solo per fregare, e non per unire o aiutare.
Siamo un popolo abituato a chinare la testa davanti all'invasore di turno, impegnandosi nel contempo a fargliela sotto il naso di nascosto.

IMHO


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi sarebbe tutto così facile.
> 
> Dovessi buttarmi in politica io, avrei un programma elettorale limpido e semplicissimo:
> 
> ...




Non sai quante volte l'ho pensato anche io!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sai quante volte l'ho pensato anche io!!!!!


Ecco, ti distrai un secondo e subito ti fregano il programma elettorale :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Siamo un Paese di conquistati.
> Siamo un Paese in cui, volta per volta, abbiamo subito padroni stranieri, e ci siamo abituati a leggi vessatorie, tasse vessatorie.
> Siamo un popolo per cui l'idea di Stato è vicina all'idea di un padrone autoritario che se ne frega, un qualcosa fatto solo per fregare, e non per unire o aiutare.
> Siamo un popolo abituato a chinare la testa davanti all'invasore di turno, impegnandosi nel contempo a fargliela sotto il naso di nascosto.
> ...


Benvenuta nel club dei qualunquisti...

ambisci a qualche carica speciale?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, ti distrai un secondo e subito ti fregano il programma elettorale :mrgreen:


Ma guarda, a me sta benissimo così... Report fa il lavoraccio di fare le inchieste, tu fai il lavoraccio di sistemare tutto come un giustiziere della notte (nel senso che per sistemare non potrai più dormire...)...

...e io rimango seduta e contenta ad applaudirvi


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Benvenuta nel club dei qualunquisti...
> 
> ambisci a qualche carica speciale?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Deve essermi sfuggita la tua personale, meditata e profonda riflessione a riguardo delle mancanze del popolo italiano...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Deve essermi sfuggita la tua personale, meditata e profonda riflessione a riguardo delle mancanze del popolo italiano...


Te sei un'altra che ha abboccato alla sua propaganda....

Io non generalizzerei qualunquisticamente come fate voi con i bigodini in testa....

in Italy ce n'e' di gente cazzuta e non addormentata....

haj voja....


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io non generalizzerei qualunquisticamente come fate voi con i bigodini in testa....
> 
> in Italy ce n'e' di gente cazzuta e non addormentata....
> 
> haj voja....



Lo so. Grazie al cielo ne conosco.
C'è anche parecchia altra gente che non è così, e non è qualunquismo ma osservare i fatti.

Cercare una spiegazione a un problema diffuso e grave non è qualunquismo. Nè rassegnazione. Spiegare un fenomeno è il primo passo per cercare una soluzione.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma guarda, a me sta benissimo così... Report fa il lavoraccio di fare le inchieste, tu fai il lavoraccio di sistemare tutto come un giustiziere della notte (nel senso che per sistemare non potrai più dormire...)...
> 
> ...e io rimango seduta e contenta ad applaudirvi


E mica posso fare tutto io però


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo so. Grazie al cielo ne conosco.
> C'è anche parecchia altra gente che non è così, e non è qualunquismo ma osservare i fatti.
> 
> Cercare una spiegazione a un problema diffuso e grave non è qualunquismo. Nè rassegnazione. Spiegare un fenomeno è il primo passo per cercare una soluzione.


Qualunquismo e' esattamente il vostro che nei discorsi  spalma il malcostume a tutta la popolazione....so' tutti ladri etcetc...

anche te hai usato perfino la storia...

i nostri padri, forse il tuo non fece un cazzo e forse aveva anche dei vantaggi, ce li levarono dai coglioni....

i loro insegnamenti sono vivissimi e vegetissimi....


----------



## Tubarao (25 Gennaio 2011)

Stermi, è ovvio che quando si fanno certi discorsi si corre il rischio della generalizzazione, ma uno non può sempre mettersi a fare i dovuti distinguo quando parla di certe cose.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Qualunquismo e' esattamente il vostro che nei discorsi  spalma il malcostume a tutta la popolazione....so' tutti ladri etcetc...
> 
> anche te hai usato perfino la storia...
> 
> ...



Abbi pazienza, ma se i loro insegnamenti fossero vivissimi e vegetissimi non saremmo in certe situazioni.
*C'è* una situazione generalizzata di malcostume, di rassegnazione, di corruzione, di dare la priorità al proprio piccolo piuttosto che al benessere generale.
In mezzo, tante persone che brillano per il loro coraggio nel contrastare ciò che sembra più comodo e facile.
E brilla tanto perché intorno c'è molto buio.

Io non mi sento qualunquista. Io cerco, nella mia ignoranza, e conoscendo i miei limiti, di capire che cosa succede.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stermi, è ovvio che quando si fanno certi discorsi si corre il rischio della generalizzazione, ma uno non può sempre mettersi a fare i dovuti distinguo quando parla di certe cose.


me sa di fri claimbing sui vetri...:mrgreen:

si fosse fatto una volta sola il distinguo, giusto per far capire che certi discorsi si sanno maneggiare...

una volta mica 10...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te sei un'altra che ha abboccato alla sua propaganda....
> 
> *Io non generalizzerei qualunquisticamente come fate voi con i bigodini in testa....*
> 
> ...


lothar, esci da questo corpo :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lothar, esci da questo corpo :carneval:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, ma se i loro insegnamenti fossero vivissimi e vegetissimi non saremmo in certe situazioni.
> *C'è una situazione generalizzata di malcostume, di rassegnazione, di corruzione, di dare la priorità al proprio piccolo piuttosto che al benessere generale.*
> In mezzo, tante persone che brillano per il loro coraggio nel contrastare ciò che sembra più comodo e facile.
> E brilla tanto perché intorno c'è molto buio.
> ...



e dalli....

che sia diffusa e' un conto, che sia generalizzata e quindi estesa a tutti e' un altro...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lothar, esci da questo corpo :carneval:


Perche' si esprime cosi'?

ok lo rivaluto allora...lo facevo piu' pirla...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e dalli....
> 
> che sia diffusa e' un conto, che sia generalizzata e quindi estesa a tutti e' un'altra...



Ok, se proprio ci tieni (a me sembrava ovvio)...

Io ritengo che purtroppo la *maggioranza* degli italiani percepisca il benessere comune come molto secondario al proprio, e che sia, in pratica (con azioni) o teoricamente (ovvero senza agire, ma ritenendo comprensibile o addirittura giustificabile), favorevole all'abuso, sia come frodi nei confronti dello Stato, sia come evasione delle tasse, sia come uso dei propri poteri per vantaggio personale.
Io ritengo che purtroppo la *maggioranza* degli italiani non si renda conto di come favorire, in qualunque modo, questo stato di cose, vada infine a proprio svantaggio.

Ritengo oltresì, che una minoranza, seppure nutrita, lotti attivamente, ma che i suoi sforzi siano ostacolati dallo stato delle cose, dalla connivenza, dalla passività della maggioranza.

Ritengo che abitudine storica, ignoranza, cattivi esempi... contribuiscano a questa situazione.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' si esprime cosi'?
> 
> ok lo rivaluto allora...lo facevo piu' pirla...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


molti hanno fatto un ragionamento simile a proposito delle peggiori uscite del berl

ma se uno dice una cazzata
chi la condivide non dovrebbe pensare "thò, lo facevo più pirla"
ma "thò, mi facevo meno pirla"

:carneval:

non chiedevi come mai pensavate pirla un pirla
ma come mai vi viene in mente di chiedervelo


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, se proprio ci tieni (a me sembrava ovvio)...
> 
> Io ritengo che purtroppo la *maggioranza* degli italiani percepisca il benessere comune come molto secondario al proprio, e che sia, in pratica (con azioni) o teoricamente (ovvero senza agire, ma ritenendo comprensibile o addirittura giustificabile), favorevole all'abuso, sia come frodi nei confronti dello Stato, sia come evasione delle tasse, sia come uso dei propri poteri per vantaggio personale.
> Io ritengo che purtroppo la *maggioranza* degli italiani non si renda conto di come favorire, in qualunque modo, questo stato di cose, vada infine a proprio svantaggio.
> ...


e io, oltresì, ritengo che sia difficile canfutarti


----------



## Tubarao (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> me sa di fri claimbing sui vetri...:mrgreen:
> 
> si fosse fatto una volta sola il distinguo, giusto per far capire che certi discorsi si sanno maneggiare...
> 
> ...


Allora, quando e se mi trovero a parlare di:

- francesi: non è vero che tutti hanno la puzza sotto al naso, ci sono anche quelli alla mano

- inglesi: non è vero che non si lavano, qualcuno che non puzza c'è

- neri: non è vero che che ce l'hanno tutti grande, qualche normodotato c'è

- cinesi e asiatici in genere: vedi il punto dei neri, ma all'incontrario.

- americani: non è vero che sono tutti sbruffoni, qualcuno normale c'è

- italiani: non è vero che sono tutti maleducati e menefreghisti, qualcuno normale c'è

- varie ed eventuali.

vorrei che fossero messe a verbale le mie affermazioni di cui sopra, in modo da evitare la trappola della generalizzazione e del qualunquismo


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e io, oltresì, ritengo che sia difficile canfutarti



Smack!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, se proprio ci tieni (a me sembrava ovvio)...
> 
> Io ritengo che purtroppo la *maggioranza* degli italiani percepisca il benessere comune come molto secondario al proprio, e che sia, in pratica (con azioni) o teoricamente (ovvero senza agire, ma ritenendo comprensibile o addirittura giustificabile), favorevole all'abuso, sia come frodi nei confronti dello Stato, sia come evasione delle tasse, sia come uso dei propri poteri per vantaggio personale.
> Io ritengo che purtroppo la *maggioranza* degli italiani non si renda conto di come favorire, in qualunque modo, questo stato di cose, vada infine a proprio svantaggio.
> ...


Per me so' solo chiacchiere...

frequenti brutta gente...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me so' solo chiacchiere...
> 
> frequenti brutta gente...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Se mi insegni la strada per il  Paese Dell' Arcobaleno.... mi ci trasferisco volentieri!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> molti hanno fatto un ragionamento simile a proposito delle peggiori uscite del berl
> 
> ma se uno dice una cazzata
> chi la condivide non dovrebbe pensare "thò, lo facevo più pirla"
> ...


ue' che in certe risposte uno abbia l'atteggiamento bigodinico, lo si vuole negare?

certo che poi per reciproco, lo stesso si pensi della controparte ci sta pure...

io per es. vi lascio liberi di pensare e fantasticare su di me le peggio cose...

sinceramente, me ne sbatto....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se mi insegni la strada per il Paese Dell' Arcobaleno.... mi ci trasferisco volentieri!


ci vengo anch'io!:up:

dev'essere quello dove ci sono francesi inglesi asiatici americani e italiani eccezionali
e soprattutto africani normali :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' che in certe risposte uno abbia l'atteggiamento bigodinico, lo si vuole negare?
> 
> certo che poi per reciproco, lo stesso si pensi della controparte ci sta pure...
> 
> ...


ne hai facoltà :up:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se mi insegni la strada per il  Paese Dell' Arcobaleno.... mi ci trasferisco volentieri!


Ma n'do' abbiti Nausi'? ti leggo provata...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci vengo anch'io!:up:
> 
> dev'essere quello dove ci sono francesi inglesi asiatici americani e italiani eccezionali
> e soprattutto africani normali :carneval:


voi siete ben oltre il comunismo....

siete per il luogocomunismo...

(tutto il mondo e' paese ce lo metto io)...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e io, oltresì, ritengo che sia difficile canfutarti


Donna cosa sono queste esternazioni?
Solo a me è dato il canfutarla.
E quando la canfuto...resto tutto rabberciato e canfuso...
Mica cotiche eh?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> voi siete ben oltre il comunismo....
> 
> siete per il luogocomunismo...
> 
> ...


Te non hai ancora capito che...
Il putanismo avanza inesorabile...
E non vi sarà rimedio...
Mettela come ti pare...ma è così.
Era meglio il tu falsovero dei poeti...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te non hai ancora capito che...
> Il putanismo avanza inesorabile...
> E non vi sarà rimedio...
> Mettela come ti pare...ma è così.
> Era meglio il tu falsovero dei poeti...


Se cio' contribuira' a far sparire la chiesa, perche' piu' di un tot ancora non potra' continuare a reggervi il moccolo, parliamone...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Gennaio 2011)

Io fortunatamente non conosco persone così...

Ci ho pensato, eppure proprio non ne conosco. Forse il barista del bar dove faccio colazione, che appena può non fa lo scontrino (ma io glielo chiedo regolarmente). Ma persone che venderebbero le figlie, persone che rubano, che si vantano di andare con minorenni... no

eppure vivo a Milano, non nel paese dei balocchi

Qualche schifezza ai livelli alti sul luogo di lavoro la vedo... ma niente di più

Io ho ancora fiducia in questo popolo. Non sono tutti mascalzoni. Esistono ancora le persone con valori sani. Io ne conosco tante


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io fortunatamente non conosco persone così...
> 
> Ci ho pensato, eppure proprio non ne conosco. Forse il barista del bar dove faccio colazione, che appena può non fa lo scontrino (ma io glielo chiedo regolarmente). Ma persone che venderebbero le figlie, persone che rubano, che si vantano di andare con minorenni... no
> 
> ...


Anch'io vivo a Milano e neanche nel mio staff ce ne sono....

eccetto un mio cognato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anch'io vivo a Milano e neanche nel mio staff ce ne sono....
> 
> eccetto un mio cognato...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma esiste un tuo staff?
da non credere.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma esiste un tuo staff?
> da non credere.


Da noi vige la mutua assistenza...*

da voi ve sfankulate a vista...

rosichi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

*: eccetto 1 mio cognato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## minnie (26 Gennaio 2011)

Ma è possibile che quando c'è di mezzo la politica non si possa avere un confronto aperto?
Mio nonno e suo fratello erano comandanti partigiani e mi hanno educata al confronto e all'ascolto del pensiero altrui. Hanno diviso la tavola, dopo la guerra, con persone politicamente diverse da loro e hanno sempre avuto interesse a ascoltare e alcune volte hanno condiviso e fatto tesoro delle opinioni di questi personaggi.
E' possibile che ci si scanni per difendere a spada tratta la propria corrente politica parlando con le loro parole e non con le proprie pensando con la loro testa e non la propria e zuffe, ringhi, morsi?
Il post da cui è partito questo 3d è veramente "bello" (inteso come interessante) e questo a prescindere dalla "fonte". E' una riflessione vera, triste e durissima e lo sarebbe stata da chiunque fosse stata pubblicata. 
Per chi prende per oro colato quanto detto scritto da penne e bocche politicamente non imparziali ricordo che un tempo dicevano che i comunisti mangiano i bambini e c'erano molti che lo credevano davvero! 
La maggioranza degli italiani ha esattamente questo difetto:
Se quel politico non è quello che voto, allora farà solo schifezze, è una schifezza e piuttosto che lui preferisco che ci invada lo straniero!
Trovo che la sinistra (che avevo votato) al potere abbia fatto poco, qualcosa buono e qualcosa meno buono.
Trovo che la destra (che non ho mai votato) al potere abbia fatto poco, qualcosa buono e qualcosa meno buono.
Trovo che chi va al governo e chi va all'opposizione dovrebbe usare tempo, potere, energia e carisma per fare qualcosa per il Paese che li ha mandati lì, su una bella poltrona di prima o seconda fila per cui sono profumatamente pagati. 
E vorrei che i soldi di tasse che pago (e sono tanti) non servissero per cercare di smerdare l'avversario per far sì che la mia puzza si senta meno. E vale per destra, centro e sinistra. 
Peccato che la dimostrazione di questo (e altri) 3d sia che non ci può essere dialogo con chi non vuole ascoltare anche la voce di chi non la pensa come lui. E la politica di oggi è lo specchio di questa realtà.
Il post sarà pieno di errori, mi scuso, ma sono un pò alterata, è scritto di getto e non ho voglia di rileggerlo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Gennaio 2011)

[MODO MODERAZIONE ON]

Ho dato una sforbiciata da circa 2/3 della discussione fino in fondo.

[MODO MODERAZIONE OFF]


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2011)

Admin ha detto:


> [MODO MODERAZIONE ON]
> 
> Ho dato una sforbiciata da circa 2/3 della discussione fino in fondo.
> 
> [MODO MODERAZIONE OFF]


Ho notato ADMIN  ... con tutto il rispetto pero' una cosa te la dico: Tu c'hai un debole per una zona particolare dell'Italia, ti capita spesso di rifare l'imene/verginita' a qualcuna, o qualcuno  ... OKKEI :up: il capo, la massima autorita' sei tu.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Admin ha detto:


> [MODO MODERAZIONE ON]
> 
> Ho dato una sforbiciata da circa 2/3 della discussione fino in fondo.
> 
> [MODO MODERAZIONE OFF]


posso sapere che esigenza c'era di sforbiciare il post in cui facevo alcune considerazioni rivolte a stermi e a mari?

non è polemica
è solo per capire

non insultavo nessuno 
era privo di nomi e cognomi (ne sono sicura dato che non conosco nomi e cognomi di utenti)


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2011)

ricordo una stretta di mano tra il conte e l'admin :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo una stretta di mano tra il conte e l'admin :mrgreen:


basta quella
o va ipotizzato un po' di bunga bunga?:carneval:


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ma è possibile che quando c'è di mezzo la politica non si possa avere un confronto aperto?
> Mio nonno e suo fratello erano comandanti partigiani e mi hanno educata al confronto e all'ascolto del pensiero altrui. Hanno diviso la tavola, dopo la guerra, con persone politicamente diverse da loro e hanno sempre avuto interesse a ascoltare e alcune volte hanno condiviso e fatto tesoro delle opinioni di questi personaggi.
> E' possibile che ci si scanni per difendere a spada tratta la propria corrente politica parlando con le loro parole e non con le proprie pensando con la loro testa e non la propria e zuffe, ringhi, morsi?
> Il post da cui è partito questo 3d è veramente "bello" (inteso come interessante) e questo a prescindere dalla "fonte". E' una riflessione vera, triste e durissima e lo sarebbe stata da chiunque fosse stata pubblicata.
> ...


ti quoto, ma nello stesso tempo pure io sono di quelli che si incaXXano: è che quando sei convinto, ma convinto davvero, di qualcosa, ti sembra impossibile che gli altri non vedano l'evidenza e ti sale la merXa al cervello. poi la politica è vita quotidiana, è prospettova futura per sè e per i figli è tutto. e come si fa a non averla a cuore? poi io qua cerco dell'altro e quindi qua no, non mi ci incaXXo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> basta quella
> o va ipotizzato un po' di bunga bunga?:carneval:


 :rotfl:le intercettazioni non sono pervenute


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ti quoto, ma nello stesso tempo pure io sono di quelli che si incaXXano: è che quando sei convinto, ma convinto davvero, di qualcosa,* ti sembra impossibile che gli altri non vedano l'evidenza e ti sale la merXa al cervello*. poi la politica è vita quotidiana, è prospettova futura per sè e per i figli è tutto. e come si fa a non averla a cuore? poi io qua cerco dell'altro e quindi qua no, non mi ci incaXXo.


E gia' e' incredibile il livello di ignoranza che circola lasciando indisturbati i manovratori, magari pero' sono esperti di calcio o di Grande Fratello che li agevola a martellarsi le palle nel quotidiano, perche' credo che qua la maggior parte cerca di sbarcare il lunario a fine mese e non campa certamente di rendite miliardarie....


----------



## Daniele (27 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ti quoto, ma nello stesso tempo pure io sono di quelli che si incaXXano: è che quando sei convinto, ma convinto davvero, di qualcosa, ti sembra impossibile che gli altri non vedano l'evidenza e ti sale la merXa al cervello. poi la politica è vita quotidiana, è prospettova futura per sè e per i figli è tutto. e come si fa a non averla a cuore? poi io qua cerco dell'altro e quindi qua no, non mi ci incaXXo.


Passante, quando sei proprio convinto di una cosa...è il buon momento per metterla in discussione. Sai il mondo è stato pieno di persone davvero convinte di quello che facevano, considera uno tra tutti era Hitler, credi che lui si credesse un pazzo psicopatico? Non credo, anzi penso che fosse sinceramente convinto delle sue cazzate. Il confronto è il mettere in dubbio queste certezze, perchè se si continuasse andando avanti così si imporrebbe la prorpia visione agli altri e questa visione si chiama sempre e comunque o dittatura o oligarchia ma mai democrazia.


----------



## Daniele (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E gia' e' incredibile il livello di ignoranza che circola lasciando indisturbati i manovratori, magari pero' sono esperti di calcio o di Grande Fratello che li agevola a martellarsi le palle nel quotidiano, perche' credo che qua la maggior parte cerca di sbarcare il lunario a fine mese e non campa certamente di rendite miliardarie....


Sterminator hai spaccato i maroni. Offendi usando clichè! Non pensi che una persona cher la pensa diversamente da te possa non pensarla all'opposto da te e in questo ti dai del coglione a vita da solo e continui imerterrito nella tua affermazione. Chi non la pensa come te non vuol dire che sia un coglione, un poco di rispetto a chi non è di sinistra pur non essendo Berlusconiano. Vuoi un mondo migliore? Allora non pensare che solo il tuo pensiero sia quello valido. Ti diverti a crogiolarti che solo tu sei intelligente e gli altri guardano il grande fratello? Ecco, ti sbagli! Sinistra non è sinonimo di cultura, anzi è proprio il confronto libero per accrescere le conoscenze che è sinonimo di cultura.


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Passante, quando sei proprio convinto di una cosa...è il buon momento per metterla in discussione. Sai il mondo è stato pieno di persone davvero convinte di quello che facevano, considera uno tra tutti era Hitler, credi che lui si credesse un pazzo psicopatico? Non credo, anzi penso che fosse sinceramente convinto delle sue cazzate. Il confronto è il mettere in dubbio queste certezze, perchè se si continuasse andando avanti così si imporrebbe la prorpia visione agli altri e questa visione si chiama sempre e comunque o dittatura o oligarchia ma mai democrazia.


touchè  ma per ora è più forte di me.


----------



## minnie (27 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminator hai spaccato i maroni. Offendi usando clichè! Non pensi che una persona cher la pensa diversamente da te possa non pensarla all'opposto da te e in questo ti dai del coglione a vita da solo e continui imerterrito nella tua affermazione. Chi non la pensa come te non vuol dire che sia un coglione, un poco di rispetto a chi non è di sinistra pur non essendo Berlusconiano. Vuoi un mondo migliore? Allora non pensare che solo il tuo pensiero sia quello valido. Ti diverti a crogiolarti che solo tu sei intelligente e gli altri guardano il grande fratello? Ecco, ti sbagli! Sinistra non è sinonimo di cultura, anzi è proprio il confronto libero per accrescere le conoscenze che è sinonimo di cultura.


 
Bravo Daniele e grazie visto che il post quotato da stermi era un quote a un mio intervento. Presumo quindi che stermi abbia deciso che non pensandola come lui io sia una ignorante che guarda solo il grande fratello. Ti illumino stermi: io detesto tutti i reality e tutti i format televisivi basati su tette e culi, spiare la vita altrui, litigare urlare e contestare. ma detesto anche i programmi che sono spudoratamente parziali. Cosa resta in tv quindi? Nulla. E infatti a parte qualche film e un pò di tutti i tg (rai 3 come il tg5 perchè io non ascolto solo una campana, a differenza tua) la tv non la guardo. E pensa un pò tutti i giorni leggo il sole 24 ore, la repubblica, il corriere e spesso anche l'Unità e il giornale. E se non cado stecchita dalla stanchezza leggo anche tanti bei libri. Per esempio ho letto la casta ma ho anche letto la supercasta. Smettila di dare dell'ignorante a chi non la pensa come te. O forse tu appartiene a quella sinistra che dice di combattere la dittatura ma in realtà ne vuole costruire un'altra, semplicemente diversa ma sempre dittatura?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Passante, quando sei proprio convinto di una cosa...è il buon momento per metterla in discussione. Sai il mondo è stato pieno di persone davvero convinte di quello che facevano, considera uno tra tutti era Hitler, credi che lui si credesse un pazzo psicopatico? Non credo, anzi penso che fosse sinceramente convinto delle sue cazzate. Il confronto è il mettere in dubbio queste certezze, perchè se si continuasse andando avanti così si imporrebbe la prorpia visione agli altri e questa visione si chiama sempre e comunque o dittatura o oligarchia ma mai democrazia.


Bellissimo post Daniele.
Verissimo quello che tu dici.
TI consiglio un libro di Boudon:
"L'arte di persuadere sè stessi".
Ciascuno di noi ha le sue "buone ragioni" per credere a idee "false".
Hitler era seriamente convinto e soprattutto fortemente motivato.
Se osservi ogni regime non ha paura delle masse osannanti, ma solo dei dissidenti, quella piccola percentuale che dice io non ci sto. 
Se osservi ogni regime ha investito moltissimo in polizia.

Ma sulle ultime tre righe ti inviterei ad applicarlo a te stesso...
Quanto cerchiamo di imporre la nostra visione agli altri?

Poi se osservi la politica...
Gli italiani sono meteoropatici...quando è inverno dicono che freddo...speriamo che torni il caldo...quando è caldo dicono...che caldo...speriamo torni il freddo...

Quando era al governo Prodi...veniva insultato e sbeffeggiato almeno quanto il cavaliere: ROmano Prodi...il disastro di Italia.
Poi torna il Cavaliere...ed eccoci qui...

Invece per me una donna che mi fa sesso incredibile e che seguo da sempre è questa qui...( non è una politica, ma non si fa tirare per il bavero)...

Tutti qua a perdere un sacco di tempo ed energia per le puttane (presunte) del Cavaliere...e le riforme intanto? CHi le fa?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCOYxTfuo8Y&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminator hai spaccato i maroni. Offendi usando clichè! Non pensi che una persona cher la pensa diversamente da te possa non pensarla all'opposto da te e in questo ti dai del coglione a vita da solo e continui imerterrito nella tua affermazione. Chi non la pensa come te non vuol dire che sia un coglione, un poco di rispetto a chi non è di sinistra pur non essendo Berlusconiano. Vuoi un mondo migliore? Allora non pensare che solo il tuo pensiero sia quello valido. Ti diverti a crogiolarti che solo tu sei intelligente e gli altri guardano il grande fratello? Ecco, ti sbagli! Sinistra non è sinonimo di cultura, anzi è proprio il confronto libero per accrescere le conoscenze che è sinonimo di cultura.


:up::up::up::up:
Daniele non sei mai stato così...bravo!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Bravo Daniele e grazie visto che il post quotato da stermi era un quote a un mio intervento. Presumo quindi che stermi abbia deciso che non pensandola come lui io sia una ignorante che guarda solo il grande fratello. Ti illumino stermi: io detesto tutti i reality e tutti i format televisivi basati su tette e culi, spiare la vita altrui, litigare urlare e contestare. ma detesto anche i programmi che sono spudoratamente parziali. Cosa resta in tv quindi? Nulla. E infatti a parte qualche film e un pò di tutti i tg (rai 3 come il tg5 perchè io non ascolto solo una campana, a differenza tua) la tv non la guardo. E pensa un pò tutti i giorni leggo il sole 24 ore, la repubblica, il corriere e spesso anche l'Unità e il giornale. E se non cado stecchita dalla stanchezza leggo anche tanti bei libri. Per esempio ho letto la casta ma ho anche letto la supercasta. Smettila di dare dell'ignorante a chi non la pensa come te. O forse tu appartiene a quella sinistra che dice di combattere la dittatura ma in realtà ne vuole costruire un'altra, semplicemente diversa ma sempre dittatura?


Sai Minnie..quando posso ascolto tutti i giorni la lettura dei vari quotidiani su radio 3...ne impari di cose eh? Ogni settimana invitano un giornalista diverso a rotazione, per ogni corrente politica....
Stai scrivendo molte cose interessanti ultimamente...:up::up::up:
Ma la cosa più bella di te...è che in ogni post, tu ci metti il cuore...


----------



## Daniele (27 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Bravo Daniele e grazie visto che il post quotato da stermi era un quote a un mio intervento. Presumo quindi che stermi abbia deciso che non pensandola come lui io sia una ignorante che guarda solo il grande fratello. Ti illumino stermi: io detesto tutti i reality e tutti i format televisivi basati su tette e culi, spiare la vita altrui, litigare urlare e contestare. ma detesto anche i programmi che sono spudoratamente parziali. Cosa resta in tv quindi? Nulla. E infatti a parte qualche film e un pò di tutti i tg (rai 3 come il tg5 perchè io non ascolto solo una campana, a differenza tua) la tv non la guardo. E pensa un pò tutti i giorni leggo il sole 24 ore, la repubblica, il corriere e spesso anche l'Unità e il giornale. E se non cado stecchita dalla stanchezza leggo anche tanti bei libri. Per esempio ho letto la casta ma ho anche letto la supercasta. Smettila di dare dell'ignorante a chi non la pensa come te. O forse tu appartiene a quella sinistra che dice di combattere la dittatura ma in realtà ne vuole costruire un'altra, semplicemente diversa ma sempre dittatura?


Carissima la verità è nella lettura di tutte le notizie e facendosi una idea non parziale come quel opinionista e l'altro vogliono farci credere (li chiamano giornalisti, io opinionisti). Per risolvere la cosa le notizie mi giungono in diretta sul cellulare dalle agenzie di stampa, leggo solo i fatti :mrgreen: e a questi mi attengo. Non leggo alcuna intercettazione che sia per una parte o per l'altra perchè le inchieste per norma devono essere segrete dalla riforma Martelli (rifoerma che lo stesso Martelli adesso contesta con il senno di poi).
Io vorrei una politica non da stadio, un qualcosa di ragionato in cui maggioranza ed ooposizione facciano la loro parte entrambe per il bene del paese e non il testa a testa come è l'attuale politica, metodo che le persone intelligenti devono abolire (e visto che nessun politico la considera male è motivo da pensare che i politici siano stupidi tutti).
Per farti una idea, nei miei amici ho anche un consigliere comunale del Pdl, ex An (amico di infanzia) che con un suo conoscente che è di parte non solo avversa ma era inscritto a Rinfondazione comunista danno una vera mano ad alcuni cittadini che si rivolgono a loro...se nion è accrescimento delle proprie conoscenze personali questa collaborazione cosa è?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima la verità è nella lettura di tutte le notizie e facendosi una idea non parziale come quel opinionista e l'altro vogliono farci credere (li chiamano giornalisti, io opinionisti). Per risolvere la cosa le notizie mi giungono in diretta sul cellulare dalle agenzie di stampa, leggo solo i fatti :mrgreen: e a questi mi attengo. Non leggo alcuna intercettazione che sia per una parte o per l'altra perchè le inchieste per norma devono essere segrete dalla riforma Martelli (rifoerma che lo stesso Martelli adesso contesta con il senno di poi).
> Io vorrei una politica non da stadio, un qualcosa di ragionato in cui maggioranza ed ooposizione facciano la loro parte entrambe per il bene del paese e non il testa a testa come è l'attuale politica, metodo che le persone intelligenti devono abolire (e visto che nessun politico la considera male è motivo da pensare che i politici siano stupidi tutti).
> Per farti una idea, nei miei amici ho anche un consigliere comunale del Pdl, ex An (amico di infanzia) che con un suo conoscente che è di parte non solo avversa ma era inscritto a Rinfondazione comunista danno una vera mano ad alcuni cittadini che si rivolgono a loro...se nion è accrescimento delle proprie conoscenze personali questa collaborazione cosa è?


Sai una cosa che ho studiato in fondamenti della comunicazione mediatica?
Umberto Eco ci mostrava come l'homus politicus italiano fu l'ultimo a scoprire il potere dei media. E ci mostrò le prime apparizioni in tv dei politici...un Aldo Moro imbranatissimo.
Pare che un tempo i politici stessero a loro agio, a fare i loro dibattiti in parlamento, lontano da occhi indiscreti. Ora invece sanno che tramite il satellite sono in mondovisione. E si assistono a scene raccapriccianti.
Un tempo nessuno si sognava di mettere in discussione le istituzioni del paese. Sapevi che se eri scandaloso ( a meno che non fossi del partito radicale) insomma ti dovevi dimettere. E quando le acque si facevano cattive ci si sacrificava per il bene comune: quello del popolo italiano.
Io penso che data la mentalità dei vincitori americani, De Gasperi è stato un dio. Riuscì a ottenere la mano americana, dicendo...se non ci aiutate qua caschiamo nella guerra civile e il paese cadrà in mano all'est comunista, ma al tempo stesso noi italiani non possiamo governare il paese senza l'apporto di Togliatti in quanto lui terrà buoni gli operai e io gli industriali, al tempo stesso io da democristiano posso dialogare con la chiesa. 
Ci sono ora tanti fenomeni stupefacenti...
La magistratura messa alla berlina...
Come i bambini a scuola: non io ho fatto errori sul compito, ma è la maestra che ce l'ha su con me.
ma al tempo stesso uno come Di Pietro che si siede in un posto dove prima abitavano i suoi imputati...
Poi cavoli si è visto no? Tutti i delusi da ambo le parti...si sono rifugiati nella lega. Come dire, di qua è andata male, di là è andata male, proviamo con questi qua.
Poi un conto sono le idee politiche, un conto le capacità delle persone...
Non mi pare che Maroni possa essere messo ai livelli di un Borghezio o Calderoli...
Come del resto insomma dai un Diliberto non sarà mai un Berlinguer...
Il problema poi sta all'origine...il Cavaliere è tutto meno che un bravo politico...lui e i suoi deliri di onnipotenza...povero PDL...quanto poteva fare strada se mettevano come premier Fini.
E quante figuracce Fini prima di non poterne più.
Poi oggi i politici vanno e vengono eh?
Chi si ricorda oggi di chi c'era 5 anni fa?

E ste stracazzo di riforme per rimodernare il paese...quando le fanno?


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo una stretta di mano tra il conte e l'admin :mrgreen:


... hai buona memoria eh? ... intanto il piccoletto qualcuno se lo deve pure "spupazzare" :cooldue: ... una corte senza yolly che corte e'?


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... hai buona memoria eh? ... intanto il piccoletto qualcuno se lo deve pure "spupazzare" :cooldue: ... una corte senza yolly che corte e'?


 alla quale però tu plaudivi.
ma per oggi la pianto con la dietrologia


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla quale però tu plaudivi.
> ma per oggi la pianto con la dietrologia


Ti ho gia' spiegato perche'


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> posso sapere che esigenza c'era di sforbiciare il post in cui facevo alcune considerazioni rivolte a stermi e a mari?
> *
> non è polemica
> è solo per capire*
> ...


Io invece vorrei sapere chi e' quello stronzo/a che ha scritto nome e cognome di qualcuno, come afferma ADMIN:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2120


Vorrei che si scoprisse, echecazzz :mrgreen: un po di coraggio nella vita bisogna averlo, non si puo' sempre essere dei vigliacchi/e.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminator hai spaccato i maroni. Offendi usando clichè! Non pensi che una persona cher la pensa diversamente da te possa non pensarla all'opposto da te e in questo ti dai del coglione a vita da solo e continui imerterrito nella tua affermazione. Chi non la pensa come te non vuol dire che sia un coglione, un poco di rispetto a chi non è di sinistra pur non essendo Berlusconiano. Vuoi un mondo migliore? Allora non pensare che solo il tuo pensiero sia quello valido. Ti diverti a crogiolarti che solo tu sei intelligente e gli altri guardano il grande fratello? Ecco, ti sbagli! Sinistra non è sinonimo di cultura, anzi è proprio il confronto libero per accrescere le conoscenze che è sinonimo di cultura.


ti quoto ti pigio....:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei sapere chi e' quello stronzo/a che ha scritto nome e cognome di qualcuno, come afferma ADMIN:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2120
> 
> ...


non mi dispiacerebbe saperlo


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi dispiacerebbe saperlo


Io una mezza idea ce l'ho :sorriso: come ben sai, il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi :cooldue: ... :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei sapere chi e' quello stronzo/a che ha scritto nome e cognome di qualcuno, come afferma ADMIN:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2120
> 
> ...


Chiedo troppo eh?  ... popolo senza palle :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2011)

*Ma perchè*

quando si scrivono verità (parlo di quanto ha scritto Sterminator) ci si inalbera? Si può essere d'accordo o meno ma arrabbiarsi è sintomo che qualcosa di vero ci sarà :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

Complimenti :applauso: un'altra sezione :rotfl: per locare questo 3d :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:










​ 
A questo punto ADMIN il 3d puoi pure buttarlo nel cesso ... tra i taglia&cuci mi hai riportata ai tempi in cui Persa faceva la moderatrice  aveva la capacita' di far perdere il filo conduttore dell'argomento che si sviluppava man mano :rotfl:... poi c'e' chi scrive&cancella :mrgreen: c'e' un detto che descrive questo atteggiamento -*Furia francese e ritirata spagnola*-.

E questo e' tutto. :yes:


.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2011)

Chi di spada ferisce, di spada perisce.

Non mi è sembrata una cattiva idea, dato che né Libero né Disquisizioni culturali erano i luoghi adatti per il circa 10% delle discussioni di carattere politico. Dove inoltre si esprimono opinioni personali che non sempre si vogliono campannellare nel mondo intero. Almeno per quanto riguarda me. Poi fai te


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Chi di spada ferisce, di spada perisce.
> 
> Non mi è sembrata una cattiva idea, dato che né Libero né Disquisizioni culturali erano i luoghi adatti per il circa 10% delle discussioni di carattere politico. Dove inoltre si esprimono opinioni personali che non sempre si vogliono campannellare nel mondo intero. Almeno per quanto riguarda me. Poi fai te



Figurati  il BOSS sei tu ... quello che dovevo "recuperare" e' stato fatto a tempo  si sa mai ... :cooldue:.


PS al: "Chi di spada ferisce, di spada perisce." ... sangue in giro non ne ho visto, e tu? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Figurati  il BOSS sei tu ... quello che dovevo "recuperare" e' stato fatto a tempo  si sa mai ... :cooldue:.
> 
> 
> PS al: "Chi di spada ferisce, di spada perisce." ... *sangue in giro non ne ho visto*, e tu? :rotfl::rotfl:


 Sono perito sotto il macigno ...  la chiazza era troppo piccola per fuoriuscire :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sono perito sotto il macigno ...  la chiazza era troppo piccola per fuoriuscire :mrgreen:


Chi pecca il *SUO* male pianga se stesso :ar: .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi pecca il *SUO* male pianga se stesso :ar: .


:ar: :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :ar: :mexican:



Scusa eh  ... visto che in questa sezione ci hai messo solo 2 thread e, guarda caso entrambi miei :angeletto: potevi benissimo chiamare questo spazio: " L'angolo di Mari'  " ,  non ti pare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























































:sorriso2:  :cincin:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Gennaio 2011)

Gli altri seguiranno ... quando ho tempo 

Intanto spero che i nuovi articoli di stampo politico si apriranno qui ...


----------

